# More Sherlock Holmes in the 21st Century -- reformatted, still 99c



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More Sherlock Holmes in the 21st Century (Immortal Holmes)

Sherlock Holmes -- still alive and with us after all these years -- is on the case again. He's trying to solve what appear at first to be straightforward robberies and murders. But the game afoot on this occasion is a deadly and a very strange one. There are supernatural elements in the mix &#8230; sorcerers, apparitions, and even monsters to be dealt with. From the high towers of New York City to the fog-bound hills of San Francisco, from the floating cities of Hong Kong to the neon lights of Vegas, the world's greatest detective finds himself being confronted by the biggest challenges of his extended life. And there's no guarantee that he will win.

_"I would read an entire novel of modern-day Holmes from Tony Richards" - Flames Rising.
"Richards is a master" - RT Book Reviews.
"A terrific author. A unique and eloquent voice" - John Pelan.
"One of today's great masters of dark fiction, a hell of a writer" - Horror World.
"Man, can this guy write. He has the power to introduce you all over again to the pleasures of reading good prose" - Ed Gorman.
"For the sheer pleasure of reading a story by a master of the art, he is hard to beat" - Black Static magazine.
"An amazing voice" - James A. Moore.
"Tony Richards always turns in a first-class story" - Ronald Chetwynd-Hayes._

*ABOUT THE AUTHOR: Tony Richards' novels have been published by HarperCollins, Tor, Dark Regions Press and Pan Macmillan, with his latest 2 -- TROPIC OF DARKNESS and UNDER THE ICE-- out from Simon and Schuster and Samhain Publishing. His debut work -- 'The Harvest Bride' -- made the shortlist for the HWA Award for Best First Novel, and in 2008 his collection 'Going Back' was shortlisted for the British Fantasy Award. He has seen into print more than a hundred short stories, with his tales appearing in Asimov's, Hitchcock's, F&SF, Weird Tales, Cemetery Dance, and many top anthologies including Best New Horror. Widely traveled, he often uses places he has visited as settings for his work. His fiction includes the Raine's Landing dark fantasy adventures, a group of stories set in the imaginary town of Birchiam-on-Sea on the south coast of England, his Future Africa mysteries in Hitchcock's, and his Immortal Holmes series on Amazon Kindle.*

TAKE A LOOK AT ALL THE BOOKS IN THE IMMORTAL HOLMES SERIES

AND HERE'S THE UK LINK.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Tony, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can find out more about my Kindles and my other work at my website:
http://www.richardsreality.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've just downloaded a third Sherlock Holmes collection onto Kindle. More news soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Last week, there was a 24-hour launch event on Bitten by Books for 'Dark Arcanum: Uncanny Tales of Sherlock Holmes.' Many of the authors who had contributed a story took part, including myself. Here's the link: http://www.bittenbybooks.com/49346/49346/


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That terrific writer of suspense, Ed Gorman, has posted glowing reviews of 2 of my short story collections - one of them available on Kindle -- on his blog, as well as publishing an interview with me. Click here:
http://newimprovedgorman.blogspot.com/2011/12/pro-file-tony-richards.html


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I might even ask Ed to be my next guest blogger, if he has the time.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy 2012, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are interviews with me and several other Holmes authors in the new _Journey Planet _ efanzine:
http://efanzines.com/JourneyPlanet/JourneyPlanet11.pdf


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm starting work on some new Holmes stories tomorrow, beginning with one set in Tokyo.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've recently been blogging about all 16 of my self-published titles on Kindle:
http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And I published the latest one just last week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm just completing a new novel to show to my agent. Should be done by Friday. And, after what is hopefully going to be a restful weekend, and can start preparing new stuff to put on Kindle come Monday morning.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All the covers in the _Holmes_ series are my own work, btw.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The other covers are by Paul Lowe, Paul Mudie, and especially Steve Upham.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can follow me on Facebook here: http://on.fb.me/GEhADj


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been talking about the process of writing a short story on my blog: http://raineslanding.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be more Holmes on the way fairly soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there are more collections of mine going onto Kindle all the time.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But the 3 Sherlock Holmes collections remain my best sellers on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just check out the review for the first book (click on the yellow Holmes cover below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Another week, another bump.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Sherlock lives!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Jubilee! (Shame about the weather).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Viva Sherlock Holmes!!!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes is supporting the England soccer team this week. Huzzah!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All 3 of my Holmes collections have been reformatted for better, easier, more civilized reading.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes is cold and damp. Blast this perfidious British weather!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My self-published ebooks are selling 10 times the number in the US that they sell in the UK, and so thanks to all of my American readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Although, just these last couple of weeks, they've started to sell better in the UK too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My books on Kindle are starting to get reviews. It's been a long wait (18 months or so) but mostly worth it: http://amzn.to/m4ihme


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A 4th Holmes is on the way soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm just finishing up the last story.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Got a great cover for it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And once again, I bring this book to your attention.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Buy now, while stocks last!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Book 4 out now (see my signature below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A perfect Halloween read.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All the stories in my four Holmes collections -- with the exception of 'The House of Blood' in _More Sherlock Holmes in the 21st Century_ -- are original to KDP and can only be read on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Perfect reading for these dark and chilly evenings.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

An earlier bump for this one than usual.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't miss the chance to take a look at these excellent stories.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes lives on Kindle!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll doubtless be more 21st Century Holmes in 2013.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

What could be better at Xmas than some quality time spent with Sherlock Holmes?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to all my readers, and to everybody else on Kindleboards!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A great 2013 to everyone on Kindleboards!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Not free, this book, but deucedly cheap. And two books in the series have had spiffing good reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

About time I bumped this second book in the series again. It includes 'The House of Blood,' which first appeared in the anthology _Dark Arcanum_.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Book #5 is due this year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there are 4 others to enjoy.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Enjoy!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do so.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do so.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes just won't lie down.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

See -- here he is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again -- no one can stop him coming back.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's a chance to take a look at all 4 books at once.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from vacation ... tanned, fit, and ready for more Kindleboarding.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it's done the trick. I've got a lot of writing done since I got back.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More fantastical fiction due on Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there's this, and plenty more (below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here's another chance to give it all a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've 2 new novels on Kindle, one self-published and the other from a major US publisher -- see below. And loads of short stories like the ones in this book are available too, many of them at the sample price of 99 cents.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My long-running website, richardsreality.com, has just been completely updated. There's a better Photo Gallery, a massively expanded Art Gallery with over a dozen new paintings and drawings by M. Wayne Miller and Steve Upham, a new interview conducted by award-winning author Ed Gorman, a complete list of my available ebooks, both from major publishers and self-published, and news of my latest novels and collections.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've just revamped all 4 Immortal Holmes book to give them a more professional look. Give them a sample to see what I mean.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to give them a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A brand-new book of short stories is due out very soon from Dark Renaissance Books. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's also a new novel on the way from Samhain Publishing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's out. But there are 4 of these for 99 cents each.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look at them.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Hope you all had a terrific Xmas.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing you all a terrific 2014.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've new fiction due on Kindle soon ... a futuristic mystery this time.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's up, along with all my modern Holmes tales collected into one big volume (see below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Samhain publishing have picked up another of my previously self-published novels, a vampire epic this time. There's more information on my blog and website news.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The link's below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be more book news on my blog sometime this weekend.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's recent books news up on my blog right now ... with more to come. See below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just waiting for the ink to dry on contracts.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now there's news of a brand-new detective novel on my blog: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With yet more news to come ... soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Watch this space for more news about full-length novels.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This and a number of my other e-books are featured on THE INDIE BOOK LOUNGE. Check it out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do that thing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's more of my new fiction and some reprints coming onto Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including my debut novel, The Harvest Bride.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm working on the formatting right now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And a brand-new novel will be on Kindle next week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there are new books and stories of mine appearing on Kindle frequently. See my signature for the latest.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published Kindles -- including 4 novels and 2 long collections -- are on sale for 99c for the rest of August.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to extend this sale through the month of September.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the 99c sale of my self-published fiction continues. There won't be another chance for quite a while.


----------

